# M1 CARBINE



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thoughts?  I have an opportunity to get one.  They are restricted up here, so I would only be able to fire it up here at an approved range and it would be a collectors item.  




UNIVERSAL M1 CARBINE SEMI-AUTO .30 CARBINE AFTERMARKET BBL EXT,SIGHTS GOOD CONDITION  $249


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

In the same store they have this.  Man I wish I had the coin to pick this up.  Imagine having that on your coffee table, it would be quite the conversation piece. ;)

RUSSIAN ARSENAL   PTRD russian anti-tank rifle  	 BOLT  	 14.5MM SOVIET  	 1942 IZHEVSK. WITH ORIGINAL LEATHER BUTTPLATE, CHEEKPIECE OK  	 EXCELLENT  	$1650

http://www.ellwoodepps.com/used_ALL_PAGE_MILITARY2.asp
http://www.marstar.ca/PTRD-41.htm


----------



## Kurt V (Oct 1, 2007)

That M1 you are looking at is a pretty crappy weapon. Not to mention if it has the steel buttplate it hurts like hell to shoot it.


----------



## Charlie (Oct 1, 2007)

The .30 carbine is a great gun, I've shot my dad's many times and I love it.
Now his M1 kicks a wallop


----------



## fitz4941 (Oct 1, 2007)

Had a .30 carbine at one time,,,,wish I woulda never got rid of it.  Low recoil of carbine, detachable mags, short overall length make it a "practical" gun.  Biggest drawback is the round it is chambered for - it's basically a pistol round.  But, if the shooter does his part,,,.

Remember, rate of fire is not "firepower," accurate HITS are firepower!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking at it more for a collector's piece.  Owning a piece of history that will be hard to find eventually.  I don't plan on shooting it often but when I do, it would be something to enjoy.  

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2007)

Ive breifly used one, I quite like them, not really good for much with that round but good fun, thats a good price too, go for it mate!


----------



## DDSSDV (Oct 1, 2007)

The carbine is .30 and easy to shoot with little recoil. Now the M1 Garand, well thats a 30-06 and kicks like a mule on acid. Both are collectors items and both are expensive to shoot. The carbine can be made full auto as well. If ya want history, I would go with the Garand. Every dogface/Marine and sailor carried that at one time or another during WW2. The carbine was an "O's" gun for the soft academy type shoulder as a standard. I think we gave um to the french during Vietnam;)


----------



## Charlie (Oct 2, 2007)

my dad carried them both in Korea, he favored the garand for it's stopping power, but for close in work preferred the carbine.

I killed my first deer with his carbine, a 172lb 8 pointer. So it can put down the target.


----------



## Kurt V (Oct 2, 2007)

My bad. Just saw the "M1" and missed the "carbine"


----------



## pardus (Oct 2, 2007)

Kurt V said:


> My bad. Just saw the "M1" and missed the "carbine"



I was going to call you a pussy, but then I remembered how old you are  


lol


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 2, 2007)

I say go for it! Great shooters.  Low recoil and easy to carry around. Never should have sold mine, a 1943 dated IBM.  But had to feed my divorce war chest.


----------

